# Mystery Bomb Recieved!



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Got a _great_ package in the mail today with a simple note that read:

Enjoy!
-Wilbur P***

Package came from Reistertown, MD.

Included was a great selection of smokes:
Cabaiguan RE
Tat Noella
Hoyo Petite Robusto
Unbanded Torp
Padilla Habano robusto

Wow! Talk about being blind-sided. I thank you, very much! Whoever you are. Anybody got a clue? I have used every method I know of to figure this one out.  Show yourself!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It could be BAX.Enjoy the hunt Greg 

EDIT: Forget that,BAX is in southern MD.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice smokes. Enjoy!....:tu


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Cool Hit!! Enjoy em!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The plot thickens Greg :r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds like someone has a good sense of humor!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Sounds like someone has a good sense of humor!


Oh no you didn't. Tell me you didn't do it, Dennis. :gn


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

hice hit:tu


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

:r I think Greg was due to be blind-sided. Nice hit!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Oh no you didn't. Tell me you didn't do it, Dennis. :gn


I swear it WAS NOT me!!!

Whoever it was has good taste tho :tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I would suggest using google.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Heh heh, nice hit Mystery Man :tu

So was his name really Wilbur P***? That's kinda odd itself. I knew a girl once named Connie R***. Nice a**, big t***, but she was a real b****.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Kaisersozei said:


> Heh heh, nice hit Mystery Man :tu
> 
> So was his name really Wilbur P***? That's kinda odd itself. I knew a girl once named Connie R***. Nice a**, big t***, but she was a real b****.


I'm almost ashamed I could read that without a second of real thought!

Dirty, dirty man


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. Ed said:


> I would suggest using google.


Well, that did provide some good info. :tu Thank you very much, bro. What was the unbanded torp?

I knew the name was familiar but I didn't put two and two together. :hn

You are off the hook Dennis. For now........


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Well, that did provide some good info. :tu Thank you very much, bro. What was the unbanded torp?
> 
> I knew the name was familiar but I didn't put two and two together. :hn
> 
> You are off the hook Dennis. For now........


TOLD you it wasnt me!! :chk :chk

Way to go Mr Ed!!! :tu


----------

